# Is there a way to make yogurt w/o a "yogotherm"?



## Island Creek Farm (Jun 16, 2010)

Title says it all...is there an "old school" way to make yogurt...I hate to buy ANOTHER $50-one-use-only-kitchen-counter-clutterer!


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

I just leave mine on the kitchen shelf up high were it is warmer and when it is the thickness I like I fridge it. BUT I don't use those nasty little gel balls. I use a mother starter from a Bulgarian powdered culture.


----------



## Hearts In Dixie (Oct 29, 2007)

I take a large glass casserole dish and add my milk that I warmed in the microwave. Next I add a small container of yogurt from my last batch and some powdered milk and stir it around to mix. Originally I started with a small container of very fresh live culture yogurt from the grocery store. I preheat my oven to its lowest setting then cut it off. I place the dish in the oven with the door closed and the light on for 8 to 12 hours depending on the time of year. Summer is 8 hours and winter is closer to 12. I take it out of the oven when it is set to a gel type consistancy pour it into a bowl and place it in the frig. Done.

Marla


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

I incubate mine in a cooler with 110 degree water added up to the necks of the jars. Works great.


----------



## Rose (Oct 26, 2007)

Foam ice chest with an electric hot pad in it. Quart jars.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

I have a yogotherm cluttering my kitchen. It was terrible. I only tried once, though. Maybe I should give it another shot. But if I had to do it over again, I would not waste my money. It is only a plastic bucket set inside a styrofoam core which is in another plastic bucket. Good grief.


----------



## Rose (Oct 26, 2007)

Plastic?? YUK! :/


----------



## Laverne (Apr 4, 2010)

I pick up the older model heating pads at second hand stores before they put the 15 minute automatic shut off feature in them. I take fresh warm milk add starter, wrap heating pad around with elastic, put on low, wrap towel around it, let sit overnight. I do this around a 2 quart glass jar.


----------



## kuwaha (Aug 22, 2009)

Pour warm, fresh milk (I use night-milking milk) into quart jar, add 1/4 cup maybe of yogurt starter (from last batch or Dannon from store), shake/stir, put in oven, turn on pilot light, leave until morning. I'm sure you could do it with the fresh morning milk too, I just do it on this schedule


----------

